# v-box conveyor chain tension



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

How tight should a guy have the conveyor chain on a v-box spreader? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i keep mine tight enough so that the chain does not have much play in it ......you can check by pushing on the chain right next to the sprockets
so i guess it pretty tight


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well i am going to start off by saying i don't really know (so why am i posting.....cause everyone else does it) 

i would think just tight enough it don't "JUMP" the sproket teeth 

i would guess as long as it is somewhat tight but i know on dozers and loader we get several hundred more hours out of undercarraige the looser we run the tracks but it will go the other way really fast if you run them loose enough that they jump teeth


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

21"-24" back from the sprockets is where the chain should start to rise up from the longsills towards the sprockets


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

If the chain fails prematurely it doesn't really matter as they are only $20 a piece. Everyone that I have ever seen is pretty snug. It should have no sag in the middle and very little play upon squeezing the 2 sides towards ea other.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Conveyor chain DO need to have sag in them, Constantly tight is going to lead to premature chain failure. Adjusted the way I mentioned is the way Henderson has been doing it with their FSP v-box since I started doing them in 1983. I've seen properly adjusted chain go 5-6 years. Chains to loose or to tight typically go only a year or 2.


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

What is the "longsills"? My owners manual gives a certain distance from the back of the spreader to where the chain should touch bottom flange on the spreader. However on mine it has cross pieces every 18" that are triangular shaped that stick up above the bottom flange about 1". In the manual picture it does not show these cross piecse sticking up above the bottom flange. This is a brand new spreader so I want to make the chain to last as long as possible. Last chain I bought was around $350.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Our 8' Henderson, has a chain adjustment so that the chain makes contact on the under sided at 24-26 inches in from the front plate (at the front of truck) thats going by the manual.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

From my experience and I've been running V-box spreaders for 18 years, PJ's explanation is the best. I was alway anal on keeping everthing tight but have found over the years that running a chain a little looose is way better then over tightenting. If you can't move your chain side to side on the sprocket, it's too tight. 

Streetfog. Where are you getting a V-Box chain for $21? and hardly any sag!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;493025 said:


> Streetfog. Where are you getting a V-Box chain for $21? and hardly any sag!


i think he is kinda lost i think he is talking about the roller chain from the motor to the gearbox.?

i have built my own conveyor chain for about $100 before but it's a PITA. first you take two lenghts of chain and lay them on the floor and then i used chainlink fence tension rods and cut them ......I think 11" long and them welded them to the links in the same as factory pattern. but hey it beats giving ~$3-400 for a factory one


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;494279 said:


> i think he is kinda lost i think he is talking about the roller chain from the motor to the gearbox.?
> 
> i have built my own conveyor chain for about $100 before but it's a PITA. first you take two lenghts of chain and lay them on the floor and then i used chainlink fence tension rods and cut them ......I think 11" long and them welded them to the links in the same as factory pattern. but hey it beats giving ~$3-400 for a factory one


We have an aftermarket chain place that makes them. It would still be cheaper to make them like you said though.


----------



## tommytoolaholic (Feb 19, 2007)

we tighten ours to about 1/2" off the bottom center of the conveyor. to allow the chain to drag on the long sills is the manufacturers way of making sure you wear the sander out and a buy new one or parts


----------

